
Sugar Is So Scarce in Venezuela That Coca-Cola Will Stop Production - randomname2
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-23/coca-cola-to-stop-production-of-sweetened-beverages-in-venezuela
======
igni
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_supply_and_sanitation_in_Venezuela)
\- "Water supply is not uniformly continuous and often fails to meet basic
drinking water quality standards" vs "The iconic drink is the latest to join a
group of basic products becoming scarce" (from the article) Coca-Cola is not a
basic product. At best it's a cheap luxury.

------
lucio
the result of a real-life atlas shrugged?

~~~
HackerNews_User
Nah. Venezuela's brand of Socialism/Communism just wasn't the right brand of
Socialism/Communism. That's why it didn't work.

